# India Red Ale



## pcmax (12/6/18)

I had a lovely hoppy India Red Ale from the tap at my local on the weekend, it is brewed by Hope brewery in the Hunter Valley NSW & whilst their website lists the ingredients etc I have no idea of the quantities of each.
Has anyone made this beer or can provide some guidance on the quantities to use.
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw0Y6iNkJdeiBKjLvIFv73Os


----------



## Schikitar (12/6/18)

A lot of the recipe is laid out there, I'm sure someone smarter than me could whip it into shape! I remember really enjoying Prancing Pony's India Red Ale too, that was quite delicious if you want another reference point for an India Red Ale!

Just to start the ball rolling, I'd consider the following quantities (and will gladly be corrected);

*Grain *(rounded up)
65% Ale Malt
10% Munich Malt
10% CaraRed
10% Wheat Malt
3% Dark Crystal
2% Chocolate

*Hops* (to 50 IBUs, may need more generous aroma/dryhop)
15g Chinook @ 40 mins
20g Cascade @ 10 mins
25g Centennial @ 10 mins
25g Simcoe @ 5 mins
25g Falconers @ 5 mins
50g Citra @ Aroma Steep
50g Falconers @ Dry Hop
30g Citra @ Dry Hop

Whatever ale yeast you're into, I've gone back to dry yeast and have been having good results with M42 and M44..


----------



## hoppy2B (12/6/18)

The recipe shows American Ale yeast, which would be US05 or equivalent liquid strain.

As far as I am aware M42 is just Notto repackaged. M44 is probably Bry-97.


----------



## Schikitar (12/6/18)

hoppy2B said:


> The recipe shows American Ale yeast, which would be US05 or equivalent liquid strain.
> 
> As far as I am aware M42 is just Notto repackaged. M44 is probably Bry-97.



Rules are made to be broken!

Actually M42 is closer to S04 and M44 is like US05, that's my understanding. Either way, the OP can choose whatever yeast they prefer to use; 1056, 1272, WLP060, the list goes on..
..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/6/18)

Schikitar said:


> A lot of the recipe is laid out there, I'm sure someone smarter than me could whip it into shape! I remember really enjoying Prancing Pony's India Red Ale too, that was quite delicious if you want another reference point for an India Red Ale!
> 
> Just to start the ball rolling, I'd consider the following quantities (and will gladly be corrected);
> 
> ...



My thoughts only, not based on brewing this beer, though done a fair few non hoppy Irish ales.


10% Carared looks a touch high. No more than 3%, replace with Munich. Wheat also looks too high, really only there for body. 5%, again sub with Munich.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/6/18)

Actually after my above post I went and did some reading on red IPA. Every Brewer has a different recipe(surprise, surprise) but a common thread was something along the lines of 80% MO, 9% Munich, 4.5% light and dark crystal, 2% cafara special. 

Swap carared for dark crystal, choc malt for carafa, maybe even wheat for the light crystal. Of course, everything is debatable. The fun of brewing.


----------

